# Cortisol results...confused!



## Adrienne (Aug 19, 2011)

I am confused about what my cortisol lab test results mean. My endo wanted to test my cortisol, suspecting it might be low because I have such constant severe fatigue despite what she believes to be normal thyroid labs (I'm on 50mcg Synthroid).

So I had my blood drawn for the test just before 8am and the cortisol came back high at 33.4 (ref range 2.3-19.4). She was surprised it was high but said the next step is do a 24-hr urine free cortisol test. I just got those results back and it was normal at 32 (ref range 0-50).

If my cortisol was that high in the morning my average over the whole day. Is normal, it seems to me that I'm overproducing first thing in the morning then underproducing the rest of the day. What does this mean? I don't understand but if its getting in my way of feeling better than I'd really like to figure it out!

I also don't understand how the ref range can be 0-50....doesn't it seem like 0 cortisol would be a bad thing??

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> I am confused about what my cortisol lab test results mean. My endo wanted to test my cortisol, suspecting it might be low because I have such constant severe fatigue despite what she believes to be normal thyroid labs (I'm on 50mcg Synthroid).
> 
> So I had my blood drawn for the test just before 8am and the cortisol came back high at 33.4 (ref range 2.3-19.4). She was surprised it was high but said the next step is do a 24-hr urine free cortisol test. I just got those results back and it was normal at 32 (ref range 0-50).
> 
> ...


This guy kicks butt when it comes to adrenal information. You may wish to peruse this link.

http://www.drlam.com/conditioncareguide/adrenalhealth.asp?tab=1&condition=adrenalhealth

I personally don't know much about that field of medicine but others here do and I am sure they will reply.


----------

